# [xorg] sortie officielle de xorg-server 1.8

## Biloute

Voilà que la derniere version de X est sortie avec la grosse modification : "hal est inutile"

J'avais déjà remarqué le topic suivant : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820551-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Ou l'installation est expliquée en détail.

Par contre j'attends qu'il arrive officiellement dans portage pour tester.

----------

## man in the hill

Faudra tester ...  j'ai testé ubuntu lucid lynx et ça boot vraiment plus vite sans hal .

Il ne va pas tarder à arriver au moins en masqué  ...

----------

## Tom_

On ne peut pas forcément se débarrasser directement de Hal puisque d'autres programmes (exemple : KDE) dépendent encore de Hal.  :Sad: 

On peut déjà le trouver ici : http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/x11.git;a=summary  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et m**de, il va encore falloir modifier notre configuration avec xorg....

Et comment que l'on va devoir procèder cette fois-ci ? à nouveau avec le xorg.conf ? une manière différente ? 

C'est un peu saoulant....

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu lis le lien dans le forum, tu verras qu'on revient en arrière... mais vers des tétrachiées de fichiers via /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Ah le progrès :rolleyes:

----------

## KeNNys

salut à tous,

J'ai hâte de voire comment sa tourne sous gentoo.

Encore plus rapide que du mieux.

Les évolutions c'est pour avancé non?

Vive les optimisations   :Razz: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> XavierMiller, 

ouais j'avais été voir le lien mais vite fait, je pensais que ce n'était que des suppositions ça, c'est pour ça  :Smile: . 

> KeNNys, 

Tu m'expliqueras l'évolution: xorg.conf ---> fichier fdi de Hal ---> xorg.conf (ou dossier xorg.conf.d)

Plus rapide, non, si tu utilises d'autres logiciels ayant besoin de hald, ça ne sera pas plus rapide.  Donc pas d'avantages. 

Ça met juste le brin. 

La prochaine, c'est un fichier de conf dans udev voir devicekit ? on est pas loin...

Enfin bon, c'est tout, on va suivre le mouvement.... j'ai besoin de xorg donc bon...

----------

## Fenril

Salut les gentooistes,

Moi je me sens un peu perdu sur le sujet, alors j'ai des questions. Pourquoi le support de hal sera supprimé en dehors de ce qui a été évoqué ici (rapidité de boot) ? Concrètement, comment cela se fera : un retour à une configuration obligatoire du xorg.conf ou pas ?

On a été obligé de s'adapter au passage à hal, et maintenant on ferait un retour en arrière...

----------

## Xytovl

Hal sera supprimé globalement, l'idée initiale était d'avoir un système commun à tous les UNIX pour gérer le matériel. Finalement ça n'était pas si générique et impossible à maintenir, les fonctionalités de hal sont dispersées en plusieurs projets, qui s'appuient normalement sur udev pour Linux.

Xorg passe lui à udev directement, sans passer par un udisk, devicekit ou je-ne-sais-quoi d'autre. Le projet le plus en retard pour la migration depuis hal est KDE apparamment, les utilisateurs de gnome pourront probablement supprimer hal d'ici quelques mois !

La conclusion c'est que Linux est en train d'étouffer les BSD et autres UNIX, on l'a vu avec KMS (corrigez moi si je me trompe) : les derniers drivers intel et nouveau ne marchent que si KMS est présent, et donc sur Linux. Pour hal on va probablement avoir un système plus léger sous Linux, et des fonctions absentes sur les autres...

----------

## brubru

Salut.

La configuration ne sera pas plus compliquée:

- La détection des périphériques sera faite directement par udev, donc plus de Section "InputDevice" à remplir dans le xorg.conf.

- Avec l'apparition de xorg.conf.d, les paquets des drivers (comme xf86-input-evdev) ont la possibilité de mettre une configuration par défaut pour une classe de périphérique (Section "InputClass"), ce qui permet en gros de remplacer le *.fdi mais sans la syntaxe xml (plus facile à éditer pour renseigner la zone du clavier).

- C'est aussi une solution multi-platforme par rapport à une config directement avec des règles udev (qui doit être possible aussi).

- De plus, la config de xorg reste sous la bannière de fichiers gérés par xorg, donc en garde le contrôle.

Enfin, cela permet de démarrer plus vite, car le serveur X démarrera, maintenant, avant HAL (qui est long à démarrer car il doit énumérer tous les périphériques du système, chose que le kernel/udev a déjà fait, hélas)

Donc globlalement c'est un progrès.

Sinon,

Devicekit n'existe plus, la fonctionalité a été placée directement dans udev (ou gudev), devicekit-{disk,power} sont maintenant u{disk,power} et n'ont rien à voir avec xorg.

Les BSD et autres UNIX, peuvent toujours utiliser hal avec xorg, c'est une option à compiler. À vérifier, mais je pense qu'il ont des mécanismes équivalent (ou supérieur) à udev pour énumérer les périphériques systèmes, donc xorg pourra les utiliser.

KMS et co ça fait partie de la mouvance pour pousser les drivers video vers le kernel et c'est logique. C'est pour, par exemple, gérer la mémoire video correctement, avoir moins de duplication framebuffer/driver xorg ou encore faire tourner le serveur X sans les droits root.

Après le problème vient plus du ratio Linux/BSD et que les développeurs Linux n'ont pas forcémenent envie de se préoccuper d'autres systèmes (sans vouloir pour autant les bloquer je pense).

Bruno

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Merci brubru pour ton post très intéressent. Je suis quand même halluciné de voir avec quelle vitesse certains projets sont dépréciés. Y a 1ans t'avais l'impression d'être IN avec HAL, 6mois après, IN avec DevikeKit et maintenant DeviceKit n'est plus.

J'ai plus le temps de suivre  :Smile: 

----------

## Fenril

 :Shocked: 

 *brubru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon,
> 
> Devicekit n'existe plus

 

Je ne vis pas sur une autre planète mais on a été nombreux à bassiner il y a vraiment pas si longtemps que DeviceKit c'est l'avenir, v'là-t-y pas qu'on me dit que ça n'existera plus tantôt... Et bah, je vais chercher mon alkaseltzer  :Laughing: 

A vrai dire, ça ne serait pas plus mal, j'ai toujours vu d'un mauvais œil DeviceKit, si ça poursuit la simplification, je ne suis que pour... mais on verra.

Merci des précisions.

----------

## d2_racing

Il y a que les fous qui ne changent pas d'idées.

Au fait, ça semble vraiment bien fonctionner.

La documentation sur cette nouvelle version ne devrait pas trop tarder.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ayé xorg-1.8 débarque en ~arch   :Smile: 

Bon y veut pas me l'installer car j'ai les drivers nVidia, mais j'ai lu que ça marche avec IngoreABI, je forcerai donc l'install ce soir.

Au passage on notera l'apparition de nouveau dans le VIDEO_CARDS de xorg-drivers.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je viens de l'installer pour ma part, et aucun souci avec les pilotes ati libres.

J'en ai profité aussi pour virer complètement HAL de mon système, tout semble fonctionner (avec Gnome 2.30).

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà, migration effectuée, keymap et touchpad bien configurés.

----------

## d2_racing

Moi aussi, par contre un soucis pour Kscreensaver, mon laptop freeze et meurt quand il s'active.

Ça provient soit de udev ou de Xorg.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je regarderai si ça me le fait aussi pour kscreensaver.

Pour l'instant j'ai juste un message bizarre dans mon Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 39774.112] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> [ 39774.112] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to
> ...

 

Le driver nVidia qui braille qu'il manque le module dri2 ? c'est le monde à l'envers ! Ou le signe d'une future meilleure intégration du pilote nVidia dans l'architecture vidéo de Linux...

EDIT: Chez moi pas de pb avec  kscreensaver.

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour dri2 c'est pas xorg-server 1.8 le responsable... j'ai le même message que toi depuis longtemps et j'ai pas encore migré....

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Moi je l'ai pas dans mon Xorg.0.log.old

Enfin si, comme dans mon Xorg.0.log mais c'ets xorg qui gueule là y'a aussi le driver nvidia qui si met !

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui désolé   :Embarassed:  ... c'est juste xorg qui gueule...pas nvidia...

Après tout le driver n'est pas fait pour tourner avec la 1.8... moi qui suis en ~amd64 je l'ai masqué en attendant gnome 2.30 (pour virer hal tant qu'à faire ) dans portage et surtout des drivers nvidia prévus pour...

En plus en ce moment j'ai gavé de boulot j'peux pas me permettre de casser ma gentoo.. 

Comme ça j'aurais le recul de ce post pour voir les problèmes qu'ont rencontré les courageux...  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Et comment on passe de la config de hal à la config de udev ?

C'est quoi la syntaxe des fdi dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai ajouté         

```
Option "xkbmodel" "evdev"

Option "xkblayout" "fr"

Option "xkbvariant" "latin9"

Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"
```

dans la section relative au clavier de /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

----------

## Xytovl

On peut aussi créer un fichier avec un numéro supérieur et juste la section qui nous intéresse, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le touchpad.

D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait si on peut configurer le tout pour avoir le clavier intégré d'un portable avec une keymap et les claviers autodetectés avec une autre ? Surtout depuis que gdm/gnome se sont amusés à toucher aux keymaps ça ne simplifie pas  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a pas encore beaucoup de docs sur InputClass, mais y'a des options "MatchProduct" et "MatchVendor" pour créer une section plus spécifique à un périphérique. Après dois falloir jouer avec les priorités des fichiers.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Et comment on passe de la config de hal à la config de udev ?
> 
> C'est quoi la syntaxe des fdi dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ?

 

Regarde ici : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## boozo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant j'ai juste un message bizarre dans mon Xorg.0.log
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [ 39774.112] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

Ce doit être sans impact fonctionnel mais pour faire plus propre essaye voir en désactivant le module tel que :

```
Section "Module"

    Disable        "dri"

    Disable        "dri2"

EndSection
```

@d2_racing: Pour le freeze avec screenserver, n'est-ce pas plutôt un problème avec openGL ?

----------

## kopp

ça marche comment la priorité ? Le nombre plus petit a la priorité ?

Sinon, evdev gère les touchpad qui utilisaient synaptics avant ou pas ?

Ça marchait tout seul sans configurer synaptics, mais j'ai changé pour configurer avec synaptics. J'ai rien dit sur la vitesse de déplacement mais c'est plus la même.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ça marche comment la priorité ? Le nombre plus petit a la priorité ?
> 
> Sinon, evdev gère les touchpad qui utilisaient synaptics avant ou pas ?
> 
> Ça marchait tout seul sans configurer synaptics, mais j'ai changé pour configurer avec synaptics. J'ai rien dit sur la vitesse de déplacement mais c'est plus la même.

 

Bonne question Kopp, si on lit le guide, ça indique que ça lit de manière séquentielle, alors est-ce qu'il garde la dernière config, soit il passe à travers tous les fichiers de config et le dernier qu'il va avoir lu pour un périphérique c'est celui-ci qu'il va garder ou dès qu'il trouve la première config du bord qui match, il passe au périphérique suivant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour info, j'ai une nVidia qui tourne avec nv (pas encore réussi à faire marcher nouveau) et une intel GMA945.

Toutes deux fonctionnent impeccablement avec XOrg 1.8

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

nvidia aussi fonctionne avec :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "IgnoreABI" "true"

EndSection

```

J'ai les effets 3D de KWin d'activés et j'ai joué à ut2004 aucun problème d'incompatibilité apparent.

----------

## Biloute

Sympa de donner le lien Xorg upgrade guide mais étant en stable, pourriez vous donner les lignes à coller dans /etc/portage/package.keyword afin de passager à la version 1.8 ?

En jouant à ut2004, as tu rencontrée une différence au niveau des performances?

Est-ce que tu as sensiblement réduit le temps de boot en retirant hal (je cracherait pas sur 3 ou 4 secondes)?

----------

## d2_racing

C'est pas une bonne idée, car tu vas devoir keywordé une nouvelle version de udev.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Sympa de donner le lien Xorg upgrade guide mais étant en stable, pourriez vous donner les lignes à coller dans /etc/portage/package.keyword afin de passager à la version 1.8 ?
> 
> En jouant à ut2004, as tu rencontrée une différence au niveau des performances?
> 
> Est-ce que tu as sensiblement réduit le temps de boot en retirant hal (je cracherait pas sur 3 ou 4 secondes)?

 J'ai pas de bench d'ut2004 ni avant ni avec le 1.8 donc je peut pas dire. 

J'ai gardé hal car j'ai encore quelques dépendances, mais j'ai l'impression que le chargement du serveur X plus rapide, en plus comme X ne dépend plus de hal ils peut se lancer avant ce dernier.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bon bah j'espère que cette histoire de conflit entre le driver nvidia et xorg-server va être résolu, je n'attends plus que ça pour faire la maj, histoire de passer ce nouveau cap dans la configuration de Xorg... (pas envie de bidouiller les ebuilds...)

----------

## gulivert

Hello guys,

Passage à xorg 1.8 avec Gnome 2.30 sans soucis. J'en ai profité pour chouter hal et franchement sa roule bien. Pour info j'ai une nvidia et je n'ai pas rencontré de pb particulier, unmaské le dernier drivers nvidia puis la petite ligne qui va bien dans le xorg.conf et sa passe, ou simplement un 

```
startx -- -ignoreABI
```

Penser à regarder ce topic dans Unsupported Software. Pleins d'infos interessantes.

----------

## d2_racing

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @d2_racing: Pour le freeze avec screenserver, n'est-ce pas plutôt un problème avec openGL ?

 

Je vais tester lundi  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'Anglais : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Xorg_server_1.8

----------

## RickyLoad

Merci pour ce passage à xorg server 1.8 réussi pour ma part !!

Utilisant kde 4.4 , et avec les drivers radeonhd , aucun blem pour l'instant  :Wink: 

Pour le "sucrage" de Hal , on va attendre un peu je pense .....

Thx's en tout cas

----------

## jcTux

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> nvidia aussi fonctionne avec :
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ...

 

Sympa les mecs pour ce partage d'infos.

J'ai sauté le pas aujourd'hui avec ma carte nvidia. Tout marche d'enfer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tmasscool

Yes ! J'ai franchi le pas vers xorg 1.8 : noyau 2.6.33 + nouveau .   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Ouais!!! j'ai rien vu venir j'ai plus de clavier bordel de merde!!!!!! 

1) je savais que hal était une connerie temporaire monumentale, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas,

2) fait vraiment chier j'ai pas vu l'info!!!!!!! p'tain ça me gonfle je ne comprenais pas pourquoi après un qlist etetc rien ne fonctionnait après recompilation :/

Bon j'ai une question, une fois que j'ai chrooté depuis un livecd fedora, je fais comment pour activer mon réseau,? et ouiiiiiiiii je suis toujours une tanche en rézo  :Smile: 

----------

## jcTux

Si je t'ai bien compris, si tu es dans un environnement chrooté, c'est le réseau du système hôte, fedora en l'occurence, qui est actif. Donc si réseau marche correctement sur livecd fedora, ton système chrooté en bénéficiera.

----------

## guilc

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Si je t'ai bien compris, si tu es dans un environnement chrooté, c'est le réseau du système hôte, fedora en l'occurence, qui est actif. Donc si réseau marche correctement sur livecd fedora, ton système chrooté en bénéficiera.

 

A condition de récupérer un resolv.conf correct pour l'environnement chrooté !

----------

## jcTux

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *jcTux wrote:*   Si je t'ai bien compris, si tu es dans un environnement chrooté, c'est le réseau du système hôte, fedora en l'occurence, qui est actif. Donc si réseau marche correctement sur livecd fedora, ton système chrooté en bénéficiera. 
> 
> A condition de récupérer un resolv.conf correct pour l'environnement chrooté !

 

Bien sûr. 

Dans la doc de Gentoo c'est bien spécifié.

----------

## d2_racing

Vous avez fait quoi pour installer Xorg-Server 1.8 en ayant le driver Nvidia ?

----------

## Mickael

C'est bon j'ai fait le bourrain, un coup de dhcpcd dans le chroot, et une config à la va comme j'te pousse dans Xorg.conf et là je suis de nouveau sous gentoo. Maintenant faut que je m'occupe de gnome avec ce policykit à la con.

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Vous avez fait quoi pour installer Xorg-Server 1.8 en ayant le driver Nvidia ?

 

1) bidouiller l'ebuild du driver nvidia pour virer le blocage (<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.99)

2) update

3) Option      "ignoreABI"             "on"

Et hop, ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Vous avez fait quoi pour installer Xorg-Server 1.8 en ayant le driver Nvidia ? 
> 
> 1) bidouiller l'ebuild du driver nvidia pour virer le blocage (<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.99)
> 
> 2) update
> ...

 

Merci pour le tips pas pensé à le faire. Je faisais chaque fois des update mano en spécifiant le paquet à compiler pour mettre à jour  :Smile:  Par contre à chaque sync tu dois refaire la bidouille, avec un ebuild dans un overlay perso sa devrait peut être le faire ? A tester quand j'ai le temps.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est clair, ce genre de truc doit être dans un overlay personnel, sinon tu vas la perdre à chaque sync.

http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/800-Trucs-Astuces-Avanc%C3%A9s:Overlay#G.C3.A9rer_son_propre_Overlay

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Le fichier evdev.conf suffit  de mon côté en rajoutant juste l'option du mapping pour mon clavier, j'ai la souris et le keyboard qui roule ... 

```
 emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

```

```
ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

10-evdev.conf

cat  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

        Driver "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#Section "InputClass"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

#        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

#        MatchIsTouchpad "on"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

#        Driver "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

#EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#Section "InputClass"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

#        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

#        MatchIsTablet "on"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

#        Driver "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

#EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#Section "InputClass"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

#        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#        Driver "evdev"

#EndSection

```

----------

## d2_racing

Voici les miens :

fichier 11-keymap.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Logitech Media Keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkbLayout"  "ca"

        Option "xkbVariant" "multi"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection 

```

fichier 12-synaptics.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## bivittatus

Après un petit eix-sync aujourd'hui, mon emerge -uaDNv world m'a flanqué la mise à jour de nvidia-drivers et du coup, de xorg-server:

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]71.86.11!s 96.43.14!s (~)96.43.16!s 173.14.20!s 173.14.22!s (~)173.14.25!s 180.60!s 185.18.36-r1!s 190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s (~)195.30!s (~)195.36.15!s (~)195.36.24!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  195.36.24!s(11:14:23 25/04/2010)(kernel_linux multilib -acpi -custom-cflags -gtk)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.6.5-r1 1.7.6 (~)1.8.0 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.8.0(11:11:56 25/04/2010)(hal ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

Le nécessaire a donc été fait pour que les 2 soient compatibles. Reste à voir si je ne vais pas me planter dans les modifs!!!  :Very Happy: 

Edit: C'est fait...tout fonctionne nickel!!! Par contre, est-ce que vous pouvez poster vos xorg.conf résiduels par hasard siouplaît?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je viens aussi de passer à xorg-server 1.8 puisque les nvidia-drivers sont enfin compatibles! Tout semble marcher (la doc québecoise est vraiment claire), mais encore quelques questions : 

- Puis-je enlever hal des daemons au démarrage? Comment savoir si j'utilise encore des softs qui en dépendent? (Openbox, thunar, thunar-volman?)

- Quelles sections du xorg.conf restent pertinentes? J'ai encore un très vieux fichier avec la section clavier, la section souris, etc.

Kevin57

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour,

Pour le démon hal (hald), je l'ai retiré et franchement, je ne vois pas la différence (ok, je monte toujours mes clés / CD / DVD / ... à la main, mais bon...).

[Edit] Pour savoir quels paquets utilisent hal: 

```
$ equery d hal

$ equery h hal
```

[/Edit] 

Concernant le xorg.conf, c'est aussi l'objet de ma demande ci-dessus. Par contre, j'ai tout de même viré tout ce qui concerne le clavier et la souris et pas de soucis. Tu peux donc y aller de ce côté là. Pour le reste, j'ai la même attente que toi!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai un peu cherché pour hald, et il me semble que thunar, thunar-volman et xfburn, entre autres, sont compilé avec le useflag hal donc je pense que si je vire hal, mes clés, CD, etc. ne seront plus montés automatiquement... Par contre, puisque hal n'est plus nécessaire à xorg, on peut le lancer en tâche de fond? Comment faire?

Pour le xorg.conf, je vais déjà enlever les section clavier et souris et redémarrer, on verra!

Edit : merci, j'avais vu cette commande mais elle affiche en fait les paquets qui peuvent utiliser hal, donc après il faut vérifier un par un si le useflag est activé ou pas. Enfin je pense, puisque ça m'affiche xorg-server alors que le useflag est désactivé.

----------

## bivittatus

Si tu utilises eix, tu peux faire un:

```
$ eix-UI hal
```

Tu auras la liste des paquets installés et qui peuvent utiliser la variable hal et effectivement, il te faut vérifier si hal est utilisé ou non...

Une autre solution est de mettre "-hal" dans ton make.conf et de te fendre d'un emerge -upDNv world. Là, tu sairas tout de suite quels paquets sont compilés avec hal activé!!!

Ou la même chose en plus rapide: 

```
USE="-hal" emerge -upDNv world
```

----------

## d2_racing

Et dépendament si tu utilise un automounter dans ton environnement graphique pour ta clé USB ou autre, c'est certain que ça va arrêter de fonctionner.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour ces réponses. En effet, j'ai essayé de désactiver hal et thunar ne me détectait plus mes CD, clés USB, etc. Mais je suppose que ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant qu'ils n'abandonnent eux aussi hal, non?

Et donc ça me fait revenir sur la question de savoir si on peut lancer hal en background (donc continuer le processus de boot sans attendre que hald soit lancé) et comment? Je n'ai pas trouvé sous gentoo encore...

----------

## Leander256

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Et donc ça me fait revenir sur la question de savoir si on peut lancer hal en background (donc continuer le processus de boot sans attendre que hald soit lancé) et comment? Je n'ai pas trouvé sous gentoo encore...

 

Cherche rc_parallel dans /etc/rc.conf, ça doit correspondre à ce que tu cherches   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah oui merci, je n'avais pas pensé à ça! Je l'avais déjà vu mais avant ça ne marchait pas, je pense que ça venait du fait que hal était pas chargé pour le démarrage de X. Maintenant c'est bon, parfait!

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, la dernière version dans portage du pilote nvidia-drivers fonctionne maintenant sans hack au niveau de Xorg.

nvidia-drivers-195.36.24

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315141

----------

## netfab

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Sympa de donner le lien Xorg upgrade guide mais étant en stable, pourriez vous donner les lignes à coller dans /etc/portage/package.keyword afin de passager à la version 1.8 ?

 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est pas une bonne idée, car tu vas devoir keywordé une nouvelle version de udev.

 

D'où est ce que tu tiens çà ? je suis en stable, je pense passer à xorg-server-1.8.

Une fois tous les paquets entrés dans le package.keywords, portage n'a pas l'air de se plaindre à propos d'udev. Version 149 installée.

----------

## Kevin57

D'après la doc québecoise, il faut au moins la version udev-151, donc je pense que c'est pour ça qu'il dit qu'il faut aussi keyworder udev.

----------

## d2_racing

En effet Kevin57, la doc est basé un thread dans la mailing list de Funtoo ainsi qu'un thread sur le forum en Anglais ici.

Pour une raison X, il est fortement recommandé d'utiliser udev version 151, sinon tu peux avoir des sérieux problèmes.

Le sujet en question : http://groups.google.com/group/funtoo-dev/browse_thread/thread/cbc9dfa7bcd9da8a

----------

## gregool

Bon je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir attendu la MAJ Nvidia, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, finalement, c'est allé assez vite quand même coté nvidia.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai réussi à faire tourner nouveau. Je ramais depuis plusieurs semaines sans comprendre pourquoi les wiki semblaient dire que c'était facile : apparemment le noyau que j'utilisais (RT) n'était pas compatible. En passant à gentoo-sources, j'ai pu installer les pilotes et drm.

----------

## d2_racing

 *gregool wrote:*   

> Bon je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir attendu la MAJ Nvidia, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, finalement, c'est allé assez vite quand même coté nvidia.

 

En effet, c'est beaucoup plus rapide que tu côté de AMD.

----------

## CryoGen

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'Anglais : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Xorg_server_1.8

 

Je me suis fait eu   :Laughing:  (mise à jour suivi d'une coupure de courant   :Rolling Eyes:  pas eu le temps de faire la migration) , heureusement que ce site est bien visible avec lynx   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, le wiki fonctionne en console.

On a fait une belle job et le wiki offre une meilleure lisibilité par rapport au .pdf qu'on avait à l'époque.

----------

## CryoGen

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, le wiki fonctionne en console.
> 
> On a fait une belle job et le wiki offre une meilleure lisibilité par rapport au .pdf qu'on avait à l'époque.

 

Et bien merci   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet et on progresse.

----------

